# rogue outing?



## gomer (Dec 30, 2000)

is there anyone interested in puting together a small (?) trout fishing outing on the rogue?


----------



## Mike (Nov 26, 2000)

I'm interested Adam. I've only fished the lower river for steelhead, trout in the upper river are on my list of things to do this year.

Mike


----------



## gomer (Dec 30, 2000)

hmmmm, maybe we can pull something off?
i know there are quite a few people who visit this site that live in this area.


----------



## gomer (Dec 30, 2000)

i never really thought anyone would want to do this anyway. i think a grand river cat outing would be real cool!


----------

